

Show HN: Tyba - Personal Websites for Students & Young Professionals - eisokant
http://tyba.com

======
ElliotH
I'm slap bang in your target audience, and at first the idea sounds great.

Personally I wouldn't want a "get a site like this for free" ad on my page.

I also kinda agree with ohgodthecat that it's a bit disordered.

I love the animations and things on button presses though, and the idea of
splitting down is very nice. The concept seems good so it'd be nice to see
another iteration.

~~~
eisokant
Hi Elliot,

Thank you for your feedback.

To also respond to: ohgodthecat (thank you too!), we've spent a lot of time
putting the Tyba sites infront of people working in HR. So far we've mainly
received positive feedback about the interface, since it gives them a very
quick overview of a person (both the visual elements such as the images and
the way we do the layout). However we will take this into account and keep on
gathering more feedback. Thank you!

That ad is there to incentivize users to upgrade to our premium plan which is
when it disappears, you unlock themes and get yourname.com.

------
pimentel
Definitely more interesting than about.me and more appealing than linkedin.

But will the people I want actually bother seeing my profile on tyba
(employers, investors, clients, etc)?

~~~
eisokant
We make sure we follow sound SEO techniques. Most Tyba sites rank on the first
page of Google for the users name within days and often go up to the first
result within weeks (since they have more unique content then for instance an
About.me page)

We actively try to be more appealing than LinkedIn since our target user is
overall younger. Students today are constantly saying "LinkedIn is borring"

We also see users currently including their Tyba site (especially premium
members) in their CV, email signature, and on their online profiles.

~~~
pimentel
I'm really liking this. I guess I'll make it my personal homepage.

A quick feedback: I'm reading your profile right now, and I wish there were
more links: I'm clicking in your favorite books to read more about them, or on
"Founder of Twollars" to know more about it.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you for the kind words.

I completely agree, we are constantly working on bringing new features out and
one of the upcoming ones (end of next week) will be what we call the "expanded
work module" where users upload more types of content for a work experience to
go beyond text.

There is still a LOT of work to be done, but we're working hard at it on our
end.

Thank you for the feedback!

~~~
matmann2001
For personal info, it would also be really great if we could have links to
other personal websites (like my GitHub).

------
greenyoda
I don't think it's a great idea to display people's birth dates on a public
web page, since that's a piece of information that's frequently exploited in
cases of identity theft. Showing just their age would convey pretty much the
same information and be less dangerous.

------
jfc
Love this idea and the site looks great. I checked out some of the member
sites and they look very fresh and are well-designed.

One thing: The member sites you included all have their own domains. If users
can't get their name as a domain, what are their options?

~~~
eisokant
The users can choose to stick with: tyba.com/theirname or what we see with
users whose name is not available they often use a variation e.g. jsmith.com
john-smith.com johndsmith.com etc.

Also some users upgrade to a premium plan without a domain name to remove the
ads and get access to the themes.

------
eisokant
It is not on our website yet, but we are currently looking to hire another web
developer to come and join our team in Madrid. If you are interested and from
the EU (sorry, visa sponsoring is very expensive) please contact me at:
eiso@tyba.com

------
ohgodthecat
I think the masonry style (like pinterest) layout is the wrong way to do
something like this.

You want a CV kind of website to be easy to follow these just seem all over
the place.

